
How Canva doubled its engineering growth rate in 6 months - emckenzie
https://product.canva.com/doubling-engineering-growth/
======
esseeayen
Interesting, especially in a place that doesn't have a lot of history in tech
startups (Sydney).

~~~
esseeayen
Actually wait, it has Atlassian!!

